# My goats coats look terrible



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I am at a loss this year. My goats hair looks terrible. They have loose mineral & alfalfa pellets free choice. They also have all the grass hay they want. They are getting a mix of oats, beet pulp, calf manna, & BOSS on the milk stand. They are all due for copper bolus, I need to buy more to have enough for everyone. I checked for lice & mites, I cant find any but I dusted anyways since its too cold to clip everyone. But their coats still look like crap. Any ideas or suggestions would be awesome. The girls have been out in the pasture for a few hours a day for the last week, the pasture has been growing like crazy from all the rain.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine looked bad until I copper bolused them (they were due--last time was Oct.) They spruced right up--it's amazing! Sounds like you are doing everything right, just get them bolused and I am sure they will turn right around.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

After a long winter, winter fiber in there, dirt etc.. sometimes mine don't look too good either... I sit in the pen and brush them (which they love) I use a dog slicker brush and it pulls out dirt, winter growth and they just shine a couple of brushings later.. brushing also stimulates the skin cells and helps produce natural oils.. Copper might help also if overdue.. I am in Michigan and have found that I need to copper bolus at least three times a year for my herd to look good.. just got done giving them the spring bolus.. they also get a summer bolus and late fall bolus.. I am having healthier kids, less kidding problems, less skin and hair loss problems than when I bolused twice a year.. Before this I was seeing all of these, including tough birthing sacs, cords that would not break, weak legs in kids, but I also bo-se three times a year now also.. My herd looks wonderful this year and I haven't even clipped yet... just brushed, bolus and bo-se.. I very seldom have to worm any more.. use to have to worm at least four times a year.. Now only once or twice, when they kid of course is one of those.. 
Barb


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the answer is in your post, bolus them! 

I just ordered some if you are just wanting a few. I had to get the big size as they were out of the calf ones so I'm going to have a bunch.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

My girls coats were really dry this year after the winter. We are not used to so many really cold days and I think that affected them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sometimes especially if their skin is involved, you might want to up their total fat in the diet. My girls are pretty slick, only one beggs to be shaved  She had quads and looks like a dog who blew her hair coat at whelping! Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

What is the best oil to add to feed to up their fat intake? I have one doe that has an "ok" coat but horribly flaky skin. I've bolused and clipped everyone. They get BOSS, but still have lots of flakiness going on.


----------



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

I give my dogs a little bit of corn oil over their feed and that gives them pretty coats.


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I could try adding some oil to their feed. What is the best oil?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I use bottled Sunflower Oil from walmart baking isle ,drizzled over their food and it's much cheaper than Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (BOSS) . My does fur looked dull,dry from winter wind and cold and faded from Texas hot sun after I clipped and bolused her ,she now is looking much better .


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anything will work, I also use my sunflower oil because it's here for soaping. Start slowly, a teaspoon, move a teaspoon more each week...when you get dog poop it's too much and go back to the previous 3 teaspoons 

Take your BOSS, shell the seeds of the amount you normally feed, grind them up in a mortor and pestile....how much oil you really feeding with them...little. I also have had great luck with the girls loving rice bran...we also have a very high fat whole soybean we can get now. Vicki


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Rice bran is on my list of things to ask the feed store about this week, its just a small family run store and he cant get everything I ask for. Also what is a good loose mineral? I am feeding them the only loose goat mineral that TSC carries because no one else around here carries any type of loose mineral, so as long as I am having the feed store order stuff I will get a better mineral.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

With humans, a good, usable source of protein is very important for pretty hair and nails. Wouldn't that help the goats too?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most people so overfeed protein, it's not advice I give


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok bolused the really crappy looking ones. I will have to figure out how much the other weigh so I can buy bolus's for them. I will update in a couple weeks...hoping for an improvement, if not I will have to look at the hay, grain, ect.


----------

